# Solved: How to Install Steam Without Admin Rights



## mangatrekkie (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello all. I was wondering if I could somehow install Steam on a MacBook without having admin rights. I just need a way around this. Thanks.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

If you own the mac then why do you need to install it without admin rights? What is your objective goal?


----------



## mangatrekkie (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't own it...


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this a work provided mac?


----------



## mangatrekkie (Feb 22, 2012)

I figured it out. Instead of dragging it to the Applications folder, I just dragged it somewhere else and it works fine now.


----------

